# Refurbished broken lures.



## Basstrackertx17 (May 14, 2016)

I had some unused broken fishing stuff so I decided to make it useful again. Turned a old spinner bait into a buzzbait. Still needs a trailer.... May never catch anything on it but it was fun.


----------



## richg99 (May 14, 2016)

Fun messing with old lures. Nice job. It will feel even better when you catch something on a lure that you adapted or modified. richg99


----------

